# body disorder



## MiracleMiracle

Hello All,
Anybody can help with the highlighted sentence in the following text?
With the if clause and the negative form, it confuses me and does not mean much.
Thank you in adnance

'You're soaked through, you poor thing.' X submitted as her mum dragged the sodden coat off of her shoulders. 'You look like a drowned rat, and you're thinner. You are too thin you know. I do hope that fashion isn't giving you body disorders.' 
*'What's a body disorder, if it isn't your mother always telling you that that the body you were born with isn't too thin?'* X asked Y, hugging her anyway.<br>


----------



## Asr

Do you want the turkish translation of the highlighted sentence? 

You're right I think, the second negation seems to be wrong. I'd also expect the sentence to be "*'What's a body disorder, if it isn't your mother always telling you that the body you were born with is too thin?'*


----------



## MiracleMiracle

Yeah, right?
I am supposed to be translating this sentence into Turkish, yes, but I do not have to have the exact translation. Even taking a gist would do.
Thanks


----------



## Asr

Öz annenin, dünyaya birlikte geldiğin bedenin aşırı zayıf olduğunu sürekli söylemesi bir beden bozukluğu değilse, nedir bu beden bozukluğu? 

It is my translation for the sentence as "is too thin".

I translated "your mother" as "öz annen" to create the same effect.


----------



## MiracleMiracle

Çok teşekkürler. It makes so much sense!  Also for the context.


----------



## Asr

Rica ederim


----------

